# itty bitty MAN CAVE....



## ILOVEMYHDTV (Oct 4, 2010)

HI ALL. :sn: I am the proud owner of some SPEAKERS...9.1 KLIPSCH SPEAKER SYSTEM...And no regrets period... OK lets start with MONSTER 5100 MK II Power conditioner and filter. Monster HT speaker wire. MONOPRICE HDMI's. MONOPRICE RCA's an assortment of 120mm an high performance 80mm cooling fans. usb SKULL hub. slim of each PS3 an XBOX 360, MITSUBISHI WD74640, ONKYO TX-NR5008, EMOTIVA XPA-5 AMPLIFIER. 4xRB 81's, RC-62, RF-82's versions IV's. An RB-61's II's and WD-12D. 
AND sense no pics; how about a click:arty: http://www.youtube.com/user/GEN7V6PILOT?feature=mhsn:fireworks2: :fireworks3::fireworks2::fireworks2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

The itty bitty man cave committee approves.


----------

